# Self lifting toilet seat



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

babycody said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase a toilet seat that stays up until it is pushed down......


 I don't understand, I thought all toilet seats work that way.

The only way I know to *keep* the seat from being pushed down is to remove it.

If the problem is just poor shooters, maybe a urinal would help with the problem.
.


----------



## babycody (Jun 26, 2009)

There isn't enough space for a urinal, unfortunately. I do not want a seat that you can not push down. I am looking for a seat that stays up until someone pushes it down. This helps to keep people from urinating on the seat. Here is a link to a product, which if the company still existed I would buy. http://www.strangenewproducts.com/2005/07/self-lifting-toilet-seat.html


----------



## burntgoose (Jun 26, 2009)

I just googled "self lifting toilet seats" and got several good web sites to check out. I'd have a real problem with one of those as my wife after 40 years has finally got me trained to put ours down!!!! Maybe a sign behind the stool saying the seat is electrified when in the down position:thumbup:.


----------



## babycody (Jun 26, 2009)

I've also tried a Google search. Unfortunately it seems impossible to actually buy one. I do not want one you use your foot to lift. Please let me know if you find one with an option to buy. Thanks!


----------



## burntgoose (Jun 26, 2009)

Did you try chasing the www.prweb.com "ASC Elite Seat" site? I see it has a phone number also? Just thinking if you pursue a manufacturer maybe they can give you a local dealer!


----------



## jpelzer (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.google.com/products?q=self+raising+toilet+seat&hl=en


----------



## babycody (Jun 26, 2009)

burntgoose said:


> Did you try chasing the www.prweb.com "ASC Elite Seat" site? I see it has a phone number also? Just thinking if you pursue a manufacturer maybe they can give you a local dealer!


I did find that number on prweb earlier, and tried calling it. It's no longer a working number.


----------



## woodnthings (Jun 8, 2009)

*A rope and pulley*

Just locate a small pulley on the wall above and tie a line to the side of the seat and run it up through the pulley with a 2 lb weight on the other end. Stays up until 2 lbs pushes it down. Sort of like self closing gates on the farm. Might want to use "waterproof" vinyl coated line...:whistling2::laughing: bill


----------



## babycody (Jun 26, 2009)

jpelzer said:


> http://www.google.com/products?q=self+raising+toilet+seat&hl=en


This was a very helpful link. Thank you for the really nice research you did on this. I think I might purchase the Kohler K-4672-0 with Self-Raising Hinge. I do wish there were some reviews or videos showing it in action, but you found what I was looking for, and I am very grateful. Thanks!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the education.
I learned something today, i.e. self raising seat

ps I suggest using a nut driver to fasten the mounting nuts securely and then checking their tightness periodically.
With all the up/down stress they may loosen over time.


----------

